# Beef Marrow Guts?



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw "Beef Marrow Guts" on sale at a local Hispanic Market (Frescas tripas de res.... fresh tripe of cow). It's not bleached or scalded! It's a brownish long squiggly tube with a long white strip of fat all the way down. I haven't bought it yet but I see it is on sale this week SO..... is this green tripe? Or is this something less nutritionally valuable? I'm heading to the store today haha!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think one of the benefits of fresh green tripe is the contents of the intestine. Does it still have its contents? If its not bleached than the tissue itself will provide some nutrition so if its reasonably priced I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! I have read a lot about the importance of green tripe and that it can be hard to find so I was trying to figure out where to order it from online while sticking to my lil budget. So, if I just found it for $1.59 a pound locally... I'm ECSTATIC!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really surprised they can sell this in a store but I wonder if it truly has all the good stuff still in the linings or if it has all been rinsed out...However, it will still be a great jaw and dental workout for your dog..


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll let you know if it's got green gu in it tonight after I bring it home


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Beef Marrow Gut is the tube that connects 2 stomachs. It is considered a form of tripe. If the market is selling green tripe with human food on the premises they are ignoring health regulations.


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

HA good to know! well, i couldn't make it there today. Dear daughter started in with a high fever so possibly tomorrow since I won't be home alone with the kids and dogkid


----------



## butcherfour (Oct 26, 2010)

I've purchased marrow guts before and they do not have any food contents inside, however, they are not bleached either. I gave them as a snack/treat. The dogs liked them alot. Judging from the way they worked them, they must be chewy as Hell!


----------

